# Es un tranquilo; si se le ocurre, nos tendrá esperándole una hora



## dulcineadeltoboso

Es un tranquilo; si se le ocurre, nos tendrá esperándole una hora" 
Como se traduce en italiano esta frase? Y sobretodo la expresion "nos tendrá  esperándole?

Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Invento: è un tipo tranquillo; bene che vada ci toccherà aspettare minimo un'ora.


----------



## gatogab

E' uno lento; se gli viene in mente ci terrà ad aspettarlo un'ora.


----------



## Elliesa

E' uno lento, se gli capita ci toccherà aspettarlo un'ora,
oppure:
E' uno lento, è capace di farci aspettare un'ora (uscendo un po' dalla traduzione letterale)


----------



## infinite sadness

gatogab said:


> E' uno lento; se gli viene in mente ci terrà ad aspettarlo un'ora.


Ciao gab.
Tranquilo: non c'è ragione di cambiare parola, noi lo usiamo con lo stesso significato.

"se gli viene in mente": noi qui diciamo "se se la pensa".


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Ciao gab.
> Tranquilo: non c'è ragione di cambiare parola, noi lo usiamo con lo stesso significato.
> 
> "se gli viene in mente": noi qui diciamo "se se la pensa".


----------



## elena73

Mi dite se ho capito bene?

Es un tranquilo; si se le ocurre, nos tendrá esperándole una hora

E' uno che se la prende comoda. Ammesso che se ne ricordi, ci toccherà aspettarlo per un'ora...


----------



## honeyheart

elena73 said:


> E' uno che se la prende comoda.


Creo que ésta es la traducción más cercana al original, porque no es que el tipo es tranquilo o lento, más bien es alguien que "no se molesta" en darse prisa o ser puntal, porque es un desconsiderado.

El sentido del resto de la frase es: "se vuole, ci fa aspettarlo un'ora" (simplemente porque no le importa incomodar a los demás demorándose o haciéndose esperar).


----------



## Neuromante

Yo diría "È un calmo" 
UN, en vez de uno, porque las mismas objeciones que van a poner (Que los conozco) existen en español; sería "Es uno tranquilo" y no "Un tranquilo"

Y "calmo" por el tufillo irónico y crítico al mismo tiempo del original.


----------



## elena73

Neuromante said:


> Yo diría "È un calmo"
> UN, en vez de uno, porque las mismas objeciones que van a poner (Que los conozco) existen en español; sería "Es uno tranquilo" y no "Un tranquilo"
> 
> Y "calmo" por el tufillo irónico y crítico al mismo tiempo del original.



Neuromante, 'E' un calmo' secondo me non si dice (non è idiomatico). 

Grazie a Honeyheart, avevo preso il 'si se le ocurre' in modo letterale, credo corrisponda a: 

E' uno che se la prende comoda. _Se gli gira male_, ci toccherà aspettarlo per un'ora... 	

'Gli gira male' è colloquiale (credo slang giovanile), su google ci sono moltissimi esempi, metto questo: 

'' Lui è molto dispettoso, infatti _se gli gira male_, non mi risponde, si dà latitante per giorni...(=si nasconde per giorn)'', cioè se gli prende così, se gli va di fare così, ad indicare un comportamento di 'picco', rispetto a un comportamento comunque fuori dalla norma. 

_'El es un poquito travieso, si se le ocurre, no me contesta, se esconde durante dias...'_ 
Suona 'naturale' in questo contesto 'si se le ocurre'? Ci sta bene nella frase??


----------



## Neuromante

Por supuesto que"È un calmo" no es idiomático. Perdona si me cito: *"porque las mismas objeciones que van a poner (Que los conozco) existen en español; sería "Es uno tranquilo" y no "Un tranquilo""* (Hay un error en mi frase: Sería Por las mismas razones..." Pero se entiende bastante bien a pesar suyo) Me parece lógico que si la frase en el idioma de partida tiene una incongruencia se conserve en la traducción.

"Lui è molto dispettoso" y "Él es un poquito travieso" no tienen absolutamente nada que ver, y la frase española suena a frase de libro de lengua extranjera, completamente artificial, empezando por ese "él" completamente superfluo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Per lo stesso motivo io penso che non necessita di buscare otra palabra al puesto di tranquillo, porque si querian decir "calmo" hubieran dicho "calmo" y si querian decir "lento" hubieran dicho "lento".


----------



## Neuromante

Estoy hablando del uso de "Un" o "uno" que es el que están usando todos hasta llegar a proponer cosas que nada tienen que ver con el original. Ese "un" es una incongruencia, no me pare que la palabra "tranquilo" tenga pinta de ser la incongruencia a la que me refiero

Al margen de que me parece mucho más próximos "calmo" y "tranquilo" en este contexto.



Pd:
Si quisieran decir "calmo" (En español) no podrían. No existe ese adjetivo en español. Es algo al tener en cuenta.


----------



## elena73

Infite credo che però 'tranquilo' qui non sia usato in senso strettamente letterale (=pacifico/sereno/calmo, ma più tipo indolente/pigro/leggermente svogliato). 

http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/T/tranquillo.shtml (è un senso che il tranquillo italiano non dà)


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, è il n. 3.


----------



## gatogab

Se la prenderà con calma e ci farà aspettare un'ora


----------



## elena73

Neuromante said:


> "Lui è molto dispettoso" y "Él es un poquito travieso" no tienen absolutamente nada que ver, y la frase española suena a frase de libro de lengua extranjera, completamente artificial, empezando por ese "él" completamente superfluo.



Grazie Neuromante che suona 'extranjera', per forza, l'ho scritta io!! 

Però la mia domanda era il 'se le ocurre' in quella frase va bene o no??? Dimmi questo!!

P.S. Non si può creare una frase che italiano non si dice (E' UN calmo), perché allora non è una traduzione 'in italiano'... capisci che voglio dire?

EDIT: @Infinite: 


*3* Pacifico, incline alla calma: _una persona t._
Ma qui secondo me vuol dire tipo 'indolente/pigro/leggermente svogliato' (non pacifico) 

Sei d'accordo sulla parte in rosso?


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, è il n. 3.








> Ma qui secondo me vuol dire tipo 'indolente/pigro/leggermente svogliato' (non pacifico)
> 
> Así calmado como es, fijo que nos hará esperar una hora.


----------



## elena73

Gato, mira mi ultimo post con la definizione nr. 3 (a eso se refiere Infinite).


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, pero entiéndeme tú: ¿Como traduces al italiano una frase que en el idioma de origen no se dice? Existe, pero solo porque se entiende. 
En italiano se puede decir "È uno calmo" ¿Verdad? Pues en español se puede decir "Es uno tranquilo" y no se puede decir "Es un tranquilo" La "forzatura" de usar "un" en lugar de "uno" debe conservarse o estarás diciendo algo completamente distinto a lo que se quiere dar a entender con la licencia de la frase original.



Y yo no diría "si se le ocurre"; diría "si se le pasa por la cabeza". O también "si se le ocurre, *pues*..." pero es una forma extraña; parece construida para obligarla a tener sentido


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me "uno incline alla calma" è uguale al senso che io percepisco da quel "tranquilo".


----------



## Neuromante

Vuelvo a decirlo ¿Por sexta vez quizás?

Es español NO PONE "Es uno tranquilo" pone "*ES UN TRANQUILO*" Así que por mucho que tiren de diccionario NO puede traducirse con algo que NO corresponde a la frase original ¿Tanto cuesta entenderlo?
Es como si un español se pusiera a insistir en una traducción del italiano y pasara totalmente de todas las particelle "ne" "ci" traduciendo "ne" como "nos" y "ci" como "nos"

En español pone "UN" no pone "uno" NO ES UN PRONOMBRE, ES UN ARTÍCULO INDEFINIDO


----------



## infinite sadness

La stessa differenza che c'è in italiano. Sono d'accordo, bisognerebbe lasciare _*un*_, ossia _*è un tranquillo*_.


----------



## elena73

Neuromante, sabes que te valoro, pero dame el tiempo de contestarte!!

@Infinite: E' proprio qui il problema. Secondo me non è così (per questo non ci capivamo). Mi riferisco al tuo post 21

Neuromante: capisco benissimo quello che dici. Il punto è che credo che  (anche se è sbagliato, se è tipo 'slang') chi ha fatto la frase scriva  'un tranquilo' (e non UNO tranquilo) per cambiare il senso di tranquilo  (e fargli prendere il versante di 'pigro/rilassato/leggermente  svogliato).
Percepisco questo, io, posso sbagliarmi...

Per il resto come rendere il senso di 'si se le pasa por la cabeza' . Dalle mie parti si direbbe 'se gli prende così' (però anche qui probabilmente è solo locale..), allora ho pensato a 'se gli gira male'.. (che è linguaggio giovanile, ma ci sono tanti esempi su goggle, dovrebbe essere noto a tutti).


----------



## gatogab

elena73 said:


> Gato, mira mi ultimo post con la definizione nr. 3 (a eso se refiere Infinite).


Grazie. Ora mi pare tutto molto più chiaro e ciò mi calma e tranquillizza, ma non mi rende lento.


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> Si quisieran decir "calmo" (En español) no podrían. No existe ese adjetivo en español. Es algo al tener en cuenta.



Sí existe "calmo", existió toda la vida:

WR:
*calmo, ma* 
adj. Descansado, en reposo:
_día calmo_.

DRAE:
*calmo, ma.*
adj. Calmado, tranquilo, en descanso.




infinite sadness said:


> La stessa differenza che c'è in italiano. Sono d'accordo, bisognerebbe lasciare _*un*_, ossia _*è un tranquillo*_.


Estoy de acuerdo yo también.


----------



## elena73

honeyheart said:


> Estoy de acuerdo yo también.



Sì, però (ne stavo parlando con Infinite proprio ora) qua nasce un problema di natura diversa.. 

Nell'italiano che parlo io (non so come spiegarvi meglio) non si può dire 'E' un tranquillo'. Per me non corrisponde a niente, qua dalle mie parti non si usa. 
Secondo me è una variante di italiano regionale, che magari per Infinite ha senso, ma per me no (tant'è vero che nei post precedenti ho chiesto spiegazioni per essere sicura del senso). 

Oggi al mare ho chiesto anche a un amico di Arezzo, anche lui mi dice che qua da noi non si dice...

Cerco di trovare la frequenza d'uso di 'E' un tranquillo' in italiano, non riesco a trovare niente. 
Insomma sono un po' scettica su questa espressionem secondo me non è proprio italiano standard, sembra, ma a me non mi dice proprio niente.


----------



## Elliesa

elena73 said:


> Nell'italiano che parlo io (non so come spiegarvi meglio) non si può dire 'E' un tranquillo'. Per me non corrisponde a niente, qua dalle mie parti non si usa.
> Secondo me è una variante di italiano regionale, che magari per Infinite ha senso, ma per me no (tant'è vero che nei post precedenti ho chiesto spiegazioni per essere sicura del senso).



a mí tampoco no me da sentido italiano! pero no sé, quizas la tradución tiene que mantener el "un" antes de tranquilo pero en italiano "Un tranquillo" no creo que exista, si yo lo digo es para dar el sentido que alguién es muy calmo, muy silencioso, muy lento, pero no me parece muy justo gramaticalmente.


----------



## gatogab

Mario, il capitano, è _un tranquillo 'uomo_ in grigio' che vorrebbe un legame senza sorprese.
(Carlo Cassola "Monte Mario")

Per lungo tempo Verdi è stato considerato _un tranquillo_ uomo di campagna toccato dal genio...(Wikipedia)

George Banks è_ un tranquillo uomo_ della classe medio-alta, titolare di un'azienda produttrice di scarpe...(Il Padre della Sposa...Wikipedia)


----------



## Elliesa

Sì, quello che intendo è che non si usa da solo... senza nessuna costruzione dopo... ovvio che si possono usare queste espressioni utilizzando tranquillo come aggettivo!


----------



## honeyheart

Claro, en la frase de la duda la palabra "tranquilo" está usada como sustantivo.


¿Y qué tal así?: _é *un indolente*_.

En la definición dice que también es sustantivo: http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/I/indolente.shtml


----------



## Elliesa

Puede ser, pero indolente en el sentido de apatico...alguién que tiene "apatia"

http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/A/apatia.shtml

Pero para mi, hay otra palabra que ahora me escapa...
se puede decir también "è un tipo tranquillo", yo diria "è un comodone" pero no sé si es verdadero italiano ...


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Sí existe "calmo", existió toda la vida:
> 
> WR:
> *calmo, ma*
> adj. Descansado, en reposo:
> _día calmo_.
> 
> DRAE:
> *calmo, ma.*
> adj. Calmado, tranquilo, en descanso.
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo yo también.



Verbo "estar" no "ser" Además es adjetivo y en la frase de la traducción no es adjetivo es sustantivo.


----------



## elena73

Insomma, sul fatto che ''E' un tranquillo" non vada bene in italiano io e Elliesa siamo d'accordo... 
Io avevo suggerito ''E' uno che se la prende comoda'', che può piacere o non piacere, è un po' lungo, ok, ma di sicuro è italiano standard. 
Possiamo sicuramente pensare anche a un'alternativa (per questa persona un po' 'bradipica'...  , avete presente l'animale, no? Il bradipo!!)


----------



## infinite sadness

Neuromante said:


> Verbo "estar" no "ser" Además es adjetivo y en la frase de la traducción no es adjetivo es sustantivo.


Sì, ma anche in italiano è così. "Tranquillo" in genere non è usato come sostantivo, quindi suona male tanto in spagnolo quanto in italiano.
Un sostantivo che si usa dalle mie parti è "posapiano" ma non so se sia siciliano o italiano.


----------



## Elliesa

Mai sentito "posapiano"  noi a volte diciamo è "un comodone" ...ma non credo sia italiano!


----------



## gatogab

*Posapiano* è un lento nel agire e nel prendere le decisioni. Persona tranquilla e indolente; flemmatico, calmo, assonnato, sonnacchioso...
E' tradotto allo spagnolo come _'ajustado, lento, pachorriento'_
Pachorra es la flema, tardancia, indolencia, morosidad,  dilación, duración, sosiego, tranquilidad, cachaza, calma, parsimonia, comodidad...


----------

